# Honey Sales and current economic situation



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

mine are running about the same has always


----------



## nc checkers (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes most sales of anything are slower.

More money to fill the tank = less money to spend


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

booming


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

are you advertising Ian?


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

My retail pet store is in a slump, but the honey sales in the store continue to climb.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>are you advertising Ian?

Nope, Just my honey house sales, well, I have two highway farms signs,
Getting lots of customers right out of the blue,
But it might not be a matter of my sales increasing to market conditions, rather I think I am starting to pick up business from a retired beekeeper, and the new guy isnt keeping his image as this old guy did. They seem to be drifting over to me, afterall I am the local beekeeper, and now with the most senourity in this area!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

My sales though not large by any standards have been increasing.


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

I think local raw honey is well positioned for a recession as a "personal luxury item." Folks look for comfort and luxury in small things when they cut spending in other areas. The cigar boom was rooted in the last recession.

CCD is in the news. Nobody trusts imports. Natural items, particularly if folks believe they have health benefits, are in vogue.

With corn closing at $6 a bushel, even honey sold as a commodity might sell well. They will make less corn syrup.


----------



## Shapleigh's Bees (Mar 8, 2008)

nc checkers said:


> Yes most sales of anything are slower.
> 
> More money to fill the tank = less money to spend


My brother owns a convienence store. For him recession = Profit.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Honey is one of those when the budget gets tight, people can do without.

We've had our best year so far, by a long shot. Yesterday was one of best market days in our history and almost twice what we normally due at our spring markets. All the speculators have panicked and raised honey prices in the stores. We've stucked to our guns, raised our prices what we needed to, keeping in mind we want our honey on everyone's table and setting a fair price we and our customers can live with. This strategy has worked consistently for us for 10 years. Again, we've found that a strong focus on the long term, fair prices, good product and loyal customers had been worth much more to us than the few extra dollars $6.00 or $7.00 dollar a pound honey would have given us in the short term.


----------

